# Porting Htc Sense Email To Bionic.



## darionlear (Sep 26, 2011)

Okay, so origionally i was trying to port in the sense email app from htc.... what can i say? She's a bitch and is so far refusing to move in with our bionics. LoL... meanwhile I was able to Retro fit an older blur email .apk that will allow you to switch to the different email accounts you have installed on your phone. Like me for instance. I have five emails. With current bionic email I can only see primary if I want to go in and see mail. Unless I change which is primary that's all I can see. *hate you moto for doing that, dumb idea if you ask me* with this .apk you can switch between whatever and whichever you have. Much more user friendly.

Thanks to cdw500 for trying to help and sending me the HTC sense email. This is NOT based on that and hopefully will be eventually. Still, he tried to help and he's owed some sort of credit.

***must be rooted for this and I take no responsibility if you don't follow instructions and cause more damage or any damage***

lol, with that said... lets void some warranties! >=)

Step one: take this app and install like any.

Step two: using root explorer navigate to /data/app and find the installed app.

Step three: move it to /system/app and delete original bluremail and bluremailengine and rename the app you installed to just email.apk.

After this just reboot and sign into all your email accounts. Enjoy all!

Since I'm mobile I can't upload to server. So email me and I'll reply with the .apk

[email protected]

P.S. if you like what I did please leave thanks! >=)

darionlear, voiding warranties ....


----------



## EmericanX (Sep 24, 2011)

Probably the easiest way to find it is to download a sense Tom. The full email.apk should be there along with the resources you'll probably need for porting.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## cwd500 (Sep 5, 2011)

I would like to see a full sense rom. I don't know anything about the developing of roms but I would help out in any way I can.


----------



## EmericanX (Sep 24, 2011)

Im sure with enough work it could be done. Lol my buddy just told me someone released a blur rom for the T-Bolt.... why is the grass always greener! Haha

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## cwd500 (Sep 5, 2011)

I downloaded a rom and extrected the email but I can't post the link


----------



## EmericanX (Sep 24, 2011)

cwd500 said:


> I downloaded a rom and extrected the email but I can't post the link


Setup with an online server like media fire. Upload whatever files you'd like to share if you haven't done so already then link to that file that you've uploaded.


----------



## cwd500 (Sep 5, 2011)

http://www.multiupload.com/09DK88DV92


----------



## cwd500 (Sep 5, 2011)

http://www.multiupload.com/FV91HCUZFC

The first is the widget, the second is the mail.apk


----------



## cwd500 (Sep 5, 2011)

When I try to install, it says app not installed


----------



## EmericanX (Sep 24, 2011)

Porting isn't gonna be as easy as just pulling the apk and installing. He's gonna have to decopile and change something's around. Maybe move the external resources internal to the apk. For instance if the email.apk is calling out to Rosie.apk(an HTC resource app) we wont have it..... so even if you were able to get it to install it wouldn't work. I've never attempted it but I'm sure there would be plenty of work involved on making it happen.


----------



## sjflowerhorn (Oct 17, 2011)

There was a project a long time ago for sense on the Motorola Droid 1 Google that and check out the progress and results. May find some helpfully info.


----------



## darionlear (Sep 26, 2011)

Email me the apk... ill convert it to work on bionic.

[email protected]

Thanks!



cwd500 said:


> I downloaded a rom and extrected the email but I can't post the link


Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## darionlear (Sep 26, 2011)

I'm sitting in an office all day today. Ill work on it while I'm waiting.

>=)

Ability to switch between all my email accounts from one screen here I come! Lmao

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## darionlear (Sep 26, 2011)

Where did you source these from?



cwd500 said:


> http://www.multiupload.com/FV91HCUZFC
> 
> The first is the widget, the second is the mail.apk


Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## cwd500 (Sep 5, 2011)

darionlear said:


> Email me the apk... ill convert it to work on bionic.
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> ...


can you tell me how to convert the apps


----------



## cwd500 (Sep 5, 2011)

darionlear said:


> Okay, so origionally i was trying to port in the sense email app from htc.... what can i say? She's a bitch and is so far refusing to move in with our bionics. LoL... meanwhile I was able to Retro fit an older blur email .apk that will allow you to switch to the different email accounts you have installed on your phone. Like me for instance. I have five emails. With current bionic email I can only see primary if I want to go in and see mail. Unless I change which is primary that's all I can see. *hate you moto for doing that, dumb idea if you ask me* with this .apk you can switch between whatever and whichever you have. Much more user friendly.
> 
> Thanks to cdw500 for trying to help and sending me the HTC sense email. This is NOT based on that and hopefully will be eventually. Still, he tried to help and he's owed some sort of credit.
> 
> ...


http://www.multiupload.com/9L013I6YUG

here is the link for the older blur email


----------



## moosc (Jun 15, 2011)

I like gmail and just have my email acct sent there're then use folders

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## frostincredible (Jun 9, 2011)

lifebeginsfriday said:


> Im sure with enough work it could be done. Lol my buddy just told me someone released a blur rom for the T-Bolt.... why is the grass always greener! Haha
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


I ported the X's Blur to the Incredible
I've been thinking of attempting a Sense ROM...I'll play with the idea this weekend.


----------



## cwd500 (Sep 5, 2011)

frostincredible said:


> I ported the X's Blur to the Incredible
> I've been thinking of attempting a Sense ROM...I'll play with the idea this weekend.


If you need any help I will give you what I can. I have never developed but I would like to learn.


----------



## frostincredible (Jun 9, 2011)

cwd500 said:


> If you need any help I will give you what I can. I have never developed but I would like to learn.


Cool. I'll throw some stuff together tomorrow or Sunday, and if you want you can test them out. Be sure to know how to use fast boot or the One Click Restore though, it'll take some time and tries to get it working.


----------



## cwd500 (Sep 5, 2011)

frostincredible said:


> Cool. I'll throw some stuff together tomorrow or Sunday, and if you want you can test them out. Be sure to know how to use fast boot or the One Click Restore though, it'll take some time and tries to get it working.


My email is [email protected]

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------

